# Your pet peeves?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

What are they? I just had a couple of mine hit me this morning...so I'd thought I'd share 
- shopping at a store, where they have 8 cash registers .... and ony 1 open.
- people (mostly young) who think it's ok to park in fire lanes because they are "only running in for a minute"!
- on a nasty day, when you'd like to get a parking spot close to your store/office etc., people (mostly young again) who get in their car to leave, then sit there & check their email or texts or whatever ...for 15 minutes! (and, with the car running... a lot of these folks are prob. also the first to ramble on about climate change, sustainability, & "green" ....ooooo, that just reminds me of another peeve! ) 
I'll stop here for now and let others chime in.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> - shopping at a store, where they have 8 cash registers .... and ony 1 open.


People with 20 or more items who stand in the express line at the supermarket, where the cash register has a sign saying "8 items or fewer." I see that literally every day at our local supermarket.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Haha I hate that too... The cashier at my local Loblaws refused to let a woman through who had 12 items. The woman left in a huff. I thanked her for it and told her I wished more cashiers would do that.

Another pet peeve, people who slam my car doors. It seems almost everyone who gets in my car feels it necessary to slam the door super hard. I don't get rude but I let them know politely that I don't like that.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Carts!--the contractor kind from rona!(4 wheels-open platform)
Here is a idea C-suite who is getting killed by HD
invest and maintain!
I was livid yesterday
I had a side wheel sparking and was scaring children as i tried to wheel around(and thought i could rest a coffee on it--wrong)
Was a joke
I asked about 3 personal and they all gave the shoulder shrug
I cant stand looking like a retard when chains cant be bothered to take care and maintain these things
end rant


----------



## the_apprentice (Jan 31, 2013)

1. Ignorance
2. When things don't work the way they were designed to (inefficiency)
3. Smoking
4. When people don't say thank you (after you've held the door open for them)


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll second this one - people (any) who think it's ok to park in fire lanes because they are "only running in for a minute"!
Also - illegal business signs posted on our neighbourhood lightposts or along the curb, etc. This week it was Spa Lady. I stop and take them down. Let's see, if everyone thought they were entitled to do this, what would our streets look like?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

did I mention un-synchronized "green" lights along our city's busiest, longest streets?
or, poor spelling & grammar among our young peeple. Don't they teach these thing's in school's any more?
or, the current fashion of tv shows - no one scene on for more than 3 seconds! i cant watch those show's!
or, buying or selling 1000 shares of a stock, then immediately seeing the stock price go down, or up! haha


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> poor spelling & grammar among our young peeple. Don't they teach these thing's in school's any more?


Are you trying to make our heads explode with outrage?


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

Putting your left turn signal on *after* the light goes green.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Davis said:


> Are you trying to make our heads explode with outrage?


Jargey must be old.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> or, poor spelling & grammar among our young peeple. Don't they teach these *thing's* in *school's* any more?


Apparently not :biggrin:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Chatty inconsiderate co-workers. Jam packed public transit. Rising food prices but stale-dated pay. + + + ... :rolleyes2:


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Left signal on after light turns green is a good one.

People who get really mad at you when their the ones violated the traffic rules. Of course same people would be equally as mad if they were in your shoes.

Bums who cross the street at any time against the red light. I wonder this because why would you be in such a hurry when you have nothing to do all day.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Gas price fixing. It's rampant where I live and the Gov't seems to have no interest in stopping it.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

People who misuse a word because they think it makes them sound smarter...

"Literally" should be used when there otherwise could be confusion with a figure of speech; not simply for emphasis.

"Optics" is part of an instrument that processes light... a microscope lens, for example. 

I cringe when I hear these being said improperly on the news.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

peeples spelling/grammer/punctuation mistake's, they make me feel like I'm reading something written by a metally handicapped person (maybe I am but but even professional journalist's seem to be doing it these day's, it boggles the mind the level of careless ness in how the thought is presented when seemingly the are presenting it in all seriousness)
At least clean edit up mistakes afterwards /rant


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Getting old..........

I was looking at a new Corvette the other day, contemplating how I could work it into the budget in a couple of years, and then realized how old I would be by the time I could afford it.

I will likely be riding a bus by then.

Long term planning for something I want, isn't in the cards anymore...........


----------



## the_apprentice (Jan 31, 2013)

Since we are on the topic of grammar, let me add _formatting_ to the list of pet peeves.

All it takes is pressing Enter twice.

Done.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

oh.... and they have this never-ending practice on the news / entertainment shows now... where they quote a politician, celebrity ...whatever. And the announcer will say: "Quote:", And they'll go on to read out the quote. They NEVER say "end quote" when the quote is finished! So, everything you hear, for the rest of the show... is part of that quote ...! hahaha


----------



## GPM (Jan 23, 2015)

mrPPincer said:


> peeples spelling/grammer/punctuation mistake's, they make me feel like I'm reading something written by a metally handicapped person (maybe I am but but even professional journalist's seem to be doing it these day's, it boggles the mind the level of careless ness in how the thought is presented when seemingly the are presenting it in all seriousness)
> At least clean edit up mistakes afterwards /rant


. Edit, heh heh. I know you were probably in a hurry! I am very guilty of poor writing. 
from being in a hurry and typing on an iPad while bouncing on a bus - and I majored in 
English for a while!
I think people are just lazier now or don't remember the rules.
"Word Crimes" by Weird Al pretty much sums it up. Catchy too!

Budging in. As a larger guy I take up a lot of space, so I usually leave my wife in line and 
wander over to accidentally block it. I will likely get a beating one day, but I'm discreet. 

People not giving bus seats to the aged and handicapped.

Parking in handicapped zones without a permit.

Men parking in pregnant/kids spots. I've seen many a mom struggle with a baby and 
stroller, while a six foot guy carried in a baby like a feather.

Too many handicapped zones and the existence of pregnant parking - both mostly empty.

Actually, I subscribe to the 90% rule. I don't let 90% of the good be ruined by the 10%. 
That lady speeding and driving irradically may be hurrying to the hospital.

However, not thanking for holding the door. It surpasses my 90%. It is plain rude, and takes no time. Manners have disappeared in general.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> 4. When people don't say thank you (after you've held the door open for them)


 When people are holding (mostly pretending to hold ) door for me 

When people asking "How are you?!" without giving a sh** about it! They even ask this at cemetery...  ... and they don't ven listen to answer ... sometimes on suck "inquiry" , I answer "terrible" or similar, and they are replying "goooood" lol ... show off politeness :stupid:


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Further to parking: 
The "hybrid" parking stalls at Ikea. When will it end? I park in them because my vehicle is a hybrid - set key to accessory, everything runs off the battery - set key to start, everything runs off the gasoline engine


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I hate people who judge written word of others!seriously
Richard branson could come on cmf with his learning disabilities and the spelling police could make a judgement
meanwhile.....
face to face communication with spoken word is ten folds more telling about someone.
I actually can't stand any biases in judgements people have
it is a defect in the person passing judgement and says more about them than the person in question.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't expect a thank you when I hold the door for someone. Why should you get thanked for something that's basic common courtesy?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> when I hold the door for someone


 imho only on Canadian forum such "important" topics can be discussed.


----------



## GPM (Jan 23, 2015)

Sherlock said:


> I don't expect a thank you when I hold the door for someone. Why should you get thanked for something that's basic common courtesy?


I have changed my mind and agree. However, Canadian manners are atrocious.


----------



## GPM (Jan 23, 2015)

donald said:


> I hate people who judge written word of others!seriously
> Richard branson could come on cmf with his learning disabilities and the spelling police could make a judgement
> meanwhile.....
> face to face communication with spoken word is ten folds more telling about someone.
> ...


I think the comments on the thread were in fun, but yes the grammar police are everywhere. You can't read a comment section any where without them. If you can understand it it's good enough. They aren't essays, they are comments.

I avoid electronic communication, and prefer face to face as well (or if necessary phone). The forum is really my only exception besides emailing relatives.


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

People who leave the tap on when they brush there teeth. 

Smoking.

People who put there feet on my dash.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

How about all the spam that was in CMF this morning?  

Thanks for the mods for cleaning that up! Good stuff.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

the preponderance of "vigils"....and "makeshift memorials".....


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I only complain about spelling and grammar when someone's writing is so bad, I can't discern any coherent thoughts from it. Paragraph-length run-on sentences and 800 word posts in one paragraph, or writing in sentence fragments.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Speaking of holding doors, I hate it when someone holds the door for me when I'm nowhere near the door yet, causing me to have to walk faster in an effort to not keep them waiting. And then they look at me expectantly waiting for a thank you, as if I'm supposed to be thankful that they inconvenienced me by forcing me to hurry :frown:

If someone is right behind you then holding the door is great, but if they're 10 steps behind then don't bother.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

“If the doors of perception were cleansed every thing would appear to man as it is, Infinite. For man has closed himself up, till he sees all things thro' narrow ****** of his cavern.”
"When one door closes.....another opens."


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

My Own Advisor said:


> How about all the spam that was in CMF this morning?  .


Anyone know where I can find a Muslim astrologer or a black magic expert? ;-)


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Davis said:


> Anyone know where I can find a Muslim astrologer or a black magic expert? ;-)


If you like, I can PM you the links to all the threads I deleted this morning.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Poor spelling, particularly on signs.
Guys who don't wash their hands in a public bathroom (incredibly high percentage... disgusting).
Guys who blow their nose on the ground or in the shower at a public pool (quadruply disgusting and I'm always catching colds at the pool).
Slow drivers.
Legions of healthy, homeless young people all over Vancouver who refuse to work, begging at stoplights, and living with their dogs on the sidewalk. Be a scumbag if you want, but a dog should have a right to warmth and safety. One of the best economies of any city on Earth, and many industries (like mine) are crying for employees. Shameful.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

It's probably a silly little thing, but I hate it when I hear people (especially news broadcasters) mispronounce the word "nuclear" as if it were spelled "nucular." Even former US President Reagan used to pronounce it that way, and it made him sound so ignorant.

Next morning: Corrected to say that it was former President George W. Bush that did that, not Reagan.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Karen said:


> It's probably a silly little thing, but I hate it when I hear people (especially news broadcasters) mispronounce the word "nuclear" as if it were spelled "nucular." Even former US President Reagan used to pronounce it that way, and it made him sound so ignorant.


I thought it was Bush Light that used to do that?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

People on airplanes coughing or sneezing around me, into the open, without covering their mouths. Covering your mouth or coughing into your sleeve is so simple.

The worst is when I hear a deep phlegmy cough and I can almost _feel_ the aerosol spray hitting me.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

cainvest said:


> If you like, I can PM you the links to all the threads I deleted this morning.


 ... and another job for the super-mod! .... Or is that for the admin? 

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/26345-Spam-Reporting!!?p=821665#post821665

OMG! This looks like an invasion this morning: http://canadianmoneyforum.com/forumdisplay.php/12-General-Discussion


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

When you really have nothing to complain about..there is always something you can find that is not to your liking.

I have a few from being disabled person now.

1. Bumpy sidewalks that shake the living hell out of you.
2. Vehicles turning right that are in too much of a hurry to turn when you have the green light to cross. Same with vehicles turning left when you are midway
in an intersection on a green WALK signal. 
3. High prices on any medical assist devices, I guess these companies expect the provincial gov't to pay 75% of the cost, so they boost the retail prices.


----------



## GPM (Jan 23, 2015)

Well caverman, I'll ad a couple more:

1. Sidewalks with no "cripple corners" 
2. People honking at intersections because I'm moving to slow. 

I have more than I thought!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> When you really have nothing to complain about..there is always something you can find that is not to your liking.
> 
> I have a few from being disabled person now.
> 
> ...


 ... these are more than "pet peeves" ... time to write to your city/ward councilor and MP! Aren't they counting on your vote?


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

indexxx said:


> I thought it was Bush Light that used to do that?


You're right, indexx. I remembered that this morning and came on to make the correction only to find you had beat me to it!


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

my gal and I rode the GO Train yesterday. We were practically the only 2 people not punctuating every sentence with the F word. Swearing in public for no apparent reason and no courtesy for anyone around them. I couldn't believe the frequency of F'n this and F'n that.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

+1. So few people seem to distinguish between public space and private space now, or between private conversations and broadcast announcements.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Ah, there's a good one - people who talk on their phone on the bus as if they were in their kitchen. And the idiots who stop in sidewalk traffic flow to use their thumbs. Gosh, I have a hard time not walking into them, oops so sorry, was that your phone you dropped?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Ah, there's a good one - people who *talk on their phone on the bus* as if they were in their kitchen. And the *idiots who stop in sidewalk traffic flow to use their thumbs*. Gosh, I have a hard time not walking into them, oops so sorry, was that your phone you dropped?


Yes, I see that a lot these days. You wonder to yourself, what in the world did these people do (talking about previous generations) before affordable iphones came along,
and made this new phenomena possible by changing peoples habits. Even the school kids are doing this waiting for the bus. Nobody hardly talks with each other...verbal conversation is on the way out except perhaps still used at work.

It seems to be an epidemic with this texting and constantly fiddling with their smart phones unaware of their surrounds...lost in cyber space? Zoned out? , I think that's what it's called now.

I guess the chiropractors should have a field day with this current generation in a few years with back pains, as they walk around stooped to text and flip through their
smart phones all the time.

I have seen young people walk across a traffic light intersection, with head bent, ear plugs on, and flipping through their smart phone to text or find more music on itunes,
while walking through on the walk signal, oblivious to traffic turning left or right through their walk signal zone. The side walks are full of them..walking, not watching where
they are going, expecting me to watch out for them.

At least in this year , with the heavier fines and demerit points in Ontario, I don't see too many of them driving with one hand, with the iphone stuck to their ear (even while turning corners) or driving with their eyes focused not on the road ahead, but distracted by their iphones.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

but....don't i see car ads on tv now, trumpeting something like "we have the largest screen size, and now one-touch capability for replying for text messaging" ? what? stuff built right into the dash - for TEXTING? where does it end? LOOK OUT!!!! _*CRASH!!!*_


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Photo radar !!! What annoys me most is all the towns that are jumping on the cash cow bandwagon. The small town where I live is now on the bandwagon as they have been tempted by the companies that do this and are being given a "piece of the action". Meanwhile these mobile camera units set up in various locations around town collecting cash from unsuspecting travellers. They try to justify it by saying it's all about safety but really it's all about making money for them. They typically set up at speed change zones where there is a high success rate for them as people are slowing down where the speed changes to a lower posting. Seems more like entrapment to me. No real threat to your licence for breaking the law, just a healthy revenue for the business operating the cameras. If I'm speeding then pull me over and give me the penalty. Sending a bill 2 weeks later that says you were going over the posted limit when you passed through a speed change zone near some small town doesn't resonate well. Just call it a toll.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Mechanic said:


> Photo radar !!! What annoys me most is all the towns that are jumping on the cash cow bandwagon. The small town where I live is now on the bandwagon as they have been tempted by the companies that do this and are being given a "piece of the action".


It is not the town that is doing this by choice - they have been compelled to do this in order to meet rising policing costs.
*Small and medium sized towns all across our country are being crushed by rising policing costs*.

_*Towns have no control over how much the OPP extracts from them*_.
Local police unions have also become thugs.
The net effect is unprecedented pillage and extortion of small towns and municipalities.

The photo radars and traffic cameras are simply the result of that.
Police unions are the modern incarnation of the mafias.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> but....don't i see car ads on tv now, trumpeting something like "we have the largest screen size, and now one-touch capability for replying for text messaging" ? what? stuff built right into the dash - for TEXTING? where does it end? LOOK OUT!!!! _*CRASH!!!*_


Yes, those large Bluetooth touch screens built into the dash. 
Now they are making it easy for drivers to receive and transmit text messages "hands free", while holding onto the wheel with one hand, and punching in soft keys , or texting on a soft QWERTY keyboard looking directly on the screen while driving, not paying attention to traffic or pedestrians, smoking, fussing with their hair, eating in the car, and of course.. even more yakking on the built in screen "handsfree" cellphone.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> It is not the town that is doing this by choice - they have been compelled to do this in order to meet rising policing costs.
> *Small and medium sized towns all across our country are being crushed by rising policing costs*.
> 
> _*Towns have no control over how much the OPP extracts from them*_.
> ...


Hmm, those links talk about rising policing costs in Ontario, but there are no mentions about photo radar. IIRC some time ago, there was a pilot project to install photo radar in Ontario, but it was essentially shut down. I don't recall seeing any signs about it, and OPP still patrol the main highways for speeders. There are red light cameras, but that's another thing.

When I was visiting Edmonton, I remember the prevalence of photo radar signs, so it is probably more common in Alberta.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

My pet peeve (today) is with Scotia iTrade and their GIC order screen. Yesterday I was checking out how to order a GIC online and found it to be simple, with a downloadable pdf help document. Today, now that I have the cash in the account, the tab for GICs in the Trade Order screen isn't there. There's an 800 number to call and place the order but on getting there through the multiple 'press one for a long wait' phone menu (another pet peeve) I get a warning that trader assisted buys cost $50 and to place the order online. Sheesh!


----------



## DollaWine (Aug 4, 2015)

Chewing with your mouth open, especially in public. I mean really? We need to see your chewed up lunch? I've had to literally get up and move tables because I can't sit across from people who chew/talk too much with food in their mouth.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dollawine .... hahaha ....guilty here!! as my daughters remind me all the time! I TRY not to ...hahaha


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

6811 said:


> My pet peeve (today) is with Scotia iTrade and their GIC order screen. Yesterday I was checking out how to order a GIC online and found it to be simple, with a downloadable pdf help document. Today, now that I have the cash in the account, the tab for GICs in the Trade Order screen isn't there. There's an 800 number to call and place the order but on getting there through the multiple 'press one for a long wait' phone menu (another pet peeve) I get a warning that trader assisted buys cost $50 and to place the order online. Sheesh!


 ... doesn't Scotia ITrade have an internal messaging systems where you can send your email complaint and get them do to do something? while you're fiddling right hand fingers on the phone and typing on the left?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Twitter! did I mention Twitter? ugh! I remember when the only one who "tweeted" was Tweety Bird - "I tought I taw - I did! I did! I did tee a putty tat!" Now, even the President tweets! Somehow, it doesn't seem so authoritative, or ominous or whatever, when someone say, like Putin. "tweets" out a warning. Or, take when someone dies a tragic death - you get mindless people "tweeting" out frivolous things like: "gonna miss you, bud". Like the person got transferred, or moved to another city or whatever. The guy is DEAD! ....oh well, Dumb & Dumber....


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

HaroldCrump said:


> It is not the town that is doing this by choice - they have been compelled to do this in order to meet rising policing costs.
> *Small and medium sized towns all across our country are being crushed by rising policing costs*.
> 
> _*Towns have no control over how much the OPP extracts from them*_.
> ...


It makes it a little tougher to swallow when the local Mayor's blog is saying what the town's cut is. Goes on to say they are not sure yet what they will use the windfall for. Yes, it's Alberta. Not as bad as Edmonton, I cringe driving through Edmonton, there are so many areas where they set up cameras and travelling in the flow of traffic will result in a ticket without a conscious effort.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

As taxpayers/consumers, we need to resign ourselves to the fact that police unions are extremely powerful and will always get their way.
Let alone small towns, even some of Canada's biggest city and municipality governments are powerless against the unions.
They will do whatever it takes to increase tax revenue to pay the demands of the police unions.

The only question is how that revenue is to be raised - via property tax increases, or via traffic tickets.
The former is political suicide, the latter is more innocuous.
It shifts the burden to those that refuse to follow traffic "rules".
Sure, the rules are subject to change and often times make no sense (such as unusually low speed limits in relatively low traffic zones).

Drivers need to take the rules for what they are and work within them.
If not, prepare to pay.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> ... doesn't Scotia ITrade have an internal messaging systems where you can send your email complaint and get them do to do something? while you're fiddling right hand fingers on the phone and typing on the left?


Yes they do, and I sent in an inquiry before posting this peeve but as yet there is no answer, and the GIC tab is still down.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> If not, prepare to pay.


 those tickets are just additional tax for having a car luxury , but it's not only in Canada, "speed traps" exist everywhere


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ticketmaster (ticketbastards)! did I mention Ticketmaster?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

having to pay extra for my seat & checked bag, after already spending hundreds of $$$ for a plane ticket!!!


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

gibor said:


> those tickets are just additional tax for having a car luxury , but it's not only in Canada, "speed traps" exist everywhere


True. And the root cause is more or less the same.
I believe parts of the US have become the most extreme in this regard where cops are resorting to civil forfeiture in order to beef up their budgets.
City/municipal officials have told the cops - if you guys want big salaries and pensions, you will have to go out and collect the money yourself (just like a mafia).
And they are doing exactly that.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

6811 said:


> Yes they do, and I sent in an inquiry before posting this peeve but as yet there is no answer, and the GIC tab is still down.


GIC tab is back this morning, but no answer from Scotia on my message sent early yesterday. It'll probably be same old mush - "your business is important to us", technical difficulties are temporary, Blah, blah, blah


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Spam posters.

Too soon?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

6811 said:


> GIC tab is back this morning, but no answer from Scotia on my message sent early yesterday. It'll probably be same old mush - "your business is important to us", technical difficulties are temporary, Blah, blah, blah


 ... well, at least you're now able (hopefully) to purchase/renew your GIC and give Scotia your "important" business ... and your new pet peeve is their internal messaging systems "sucks" = poor or no "customer service". :biggrin:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> ... well, at least you're now able (hopefully) to purchase/renew your GIC and give Scotia your "important" business ... and your new pet peeve is their internal messaging systems "sucks" = poor or no "customer service". :biggrin:


Right on all counts!  It took less time to renew the GIC this morning than it took to sent the internal message or fumble through the 800 number.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

posters who hi-jack threads and take them off on different tangents from the OP's subject!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Recommended reading or re-reading: http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Sweat-Small-Stuff-P-S/dp/0915166569/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1416251898&sr=8-2&keywords=don%27t+sweat+the+small+stuff%2C+p.s.+it%27s+all+small+stuff :wink:


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

I have another one. The stores that want to charge me for a bag to put my purchases in. Especially the ones that don't even ask and just charge me. It's not so much the 5c a bag as it's the principle. After I spend $xxx dollars on groceries/drug store products etc, I am expected to bay for bags with their advertising on to carry my goods home.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

My first world pet peeves.

1. The Trivago guy. I can't stand those commercials. The guy is seriously creepy.

2. Commercial Overlay Ads that display when my TV program comes on after the commercials. This is becoming a regular event it seems. They only last a few seconds, but I'm sure they'll become longer and longer.

3. Pick-A-Size paper towels. I hate these things. They're too small of course, so you have to rip two at a time, which is bigger than a full-size towel, so you use more. The companies aren't being green, they're being greedy. Stop buying these things, for goodness sake. The full-size towels are becoming harder to find.

4. People who don't know the difference between: _they're, their and there_. Don't they teach grammar in school any more? I suspect not, since everyone seems to have forgotten that a sentence starts with a capital.

ltr


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

The new firmware Rogers dumped into my (owned) HD PVR without my consent. It is called NavigatR and it is the biggest pile of crap! I'm pissed.....

Sorry LTR, but I like the two size paper towels....use less when I clean my glasses!


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Dilbert said:


> .... I like the two size paper towels....use less when I clean my glasses!


You realize that paper towels scratch glasses. That's a big no-no. You should use a piece of Kleenex which doesn't scratch, and is much cheaper.

ltr


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

I think the creepy guy in the Chevrolet ads trumps the Trivago guy


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

like_to_retire said:


> You realize that paper towels scratch glasses. That's a big no-no. You should use a piece of Kleenex which doesn't scratch, and is much cheaper.
> 
> ltr


Point taken, I would never use them on my SLR lenses, but over decades of use, I've never had an issue with glasses. Perhaps the coating protects them.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

That GD kid on the dirt bike that runs up and down my street doing wheelies.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

when someone is asked (by a reporter) to speak "TO" an issue, or problem, or whatever!
I'll speak "TO" you "ABOUT" an issue. But no, I won't speak "TO" an issue!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

when / why...did "So" replace "Well"....at the start of a sentence, when explaining something...?


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

When a person interrupts when someone else is talking. Some people are impossible to have a conversation with. The art of listening seems to be lost.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Drivers who stop in Merge lanes as if the freaking sign said Yield. It's a Merge sign for a very valid safety reason. No idea why the dolts doing this don't have a caved in back end on their vehicle by now.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> people who talk on their phone on the bus as if they were in their kitchen


I don't see any problem with this. People on the bus will sometimes talk with each other loudly. Is there a difference in decibels between (a) two people talking to each other on the bus and (b) one person talking on the phone?

My guess is that (b) is often quieter, but it probably bothers people because humans have a psychological difficulty seeing one person talking without a second person present.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> when someone is asked (by a reporter) to speak "TO" an issue, or problem, or whatever!
> I'll speak "TO" you "ABOUT" an issue. But no, I won't speak "TO" an issue!


Yup, that really bugs me too. i started noticing it a couple of years ago and it started to become the 'go-to' terminology. My biggest pet peeve is probably the misuse of apostrophes. You see it on signs everywhere- sandwich's, bottle's, paper's. Said item is not possessing anything, nor is it a contraction! Plurals do not get apostrophes.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

How about "priorize". That's not a word. It's "prioritize". The premier of our province started with that years ago and then every politician on TV was using it.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

"Recommend me some music." Terrible grammar, makes one sound like a four year old. Oh, and this- somehow, people now call Chapstick and other lip balms 'lip-chap'. As in, "I need some lip-chap".

Kids these days, I tells ya!


----------



## Mookie (Feb 29, 2012)

People who stand and block the fare gates at Skytrain stations while they dig out their compass card.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

james4beach said:


> I don't see any problem with this. People on the bus will sometimes talk with each other loudly. Is there a difference in decibels between (a) two people talking to each other on the bus and (b) one person talking on the phone?
> 
> My guess is that (b) is often quieter, but it probably bothers people because humans have a psychological difficulty seeing one person talking without a second person present.


It annoys me almost everywhere in public places, especially public seating areas such as events and restaurants. Also, why talk several decibels higher into a phone than one would do otherwise? At the very least, wander off to a more private place. 

I would love to stuff that rectangular object between the upper and lower jaws....


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Indexers who tell me the only proper way to invest is to index invest. Otherwise, every other method is foolish and stupid. 

Otherwise, I have patience for pretty much everything else in life


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

My wife always questions why Trivago uses that scruffy looking guy in their commercials, lol


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

ditto on the misuse of apostrophe ' s
and i think we already covered that issue of (mostly younger) women croaking out the last syllable of their sentence-e-e-e-s.
or, and the annoying habit of stretching out words: "c-a-a-a-a-rs, tru-u-u-u-ucks, and tra-a-a-a-ains" instead of "cars,trucks and trains" etc.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...those Blue Jays fans I see on TV, in the $$$ seats behind home plate, spending most of the game staring at their iphones , or whatever...

same goes for my golfing buddies who will NOT turn off their devices- or god forbid!- leave them in the car, while on the golf course!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....those dorky people in the A&W ads, who are supposed to actually care about getting fast-food burgers from grain-fed, hormone-free cows that were gently raised in someone's back yard...
OTOH.....I love those dorky guys on the hockey & softball teams who go for 'a milk' after the game, in those Drink Milk ads!!


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

People who talk with a mouthful of food. Sitting across from someone in the lunchroom at work while they blah blah away - and you see bits of spit and food fly all over your plate. Gross, yuch!


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> ....those dorky people in the A&W ads, who are supposed to actually care about getting fast-food burgers from grain-fed, hormone-free cows that were gently raised in someone's back yard...


Yabbut... apparently it works.
A&W has a successful marketing strategy. The healthy approach to their food appeals to young people, and the burger family and heritage approach appeals to oldies that remember A&W's glory days.

A&W is the 2nd largest burger chain in Canada.

Original article that may be behind a paywall:
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/rep...g-itself-into-a-hipsterhaven/article35099606/

A&W reprint: 
http://awfranchise.ca/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/Report-on-Business-Magazine-June-2017-.pdf


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

GreatLaker said:


> Yabbut... apparently it works.
> A&W has a successful marketing strategy. The healthy approach to their food appeals to young people, and the burger family and heritage approach appeals to oldies that remember A&W's glory days.
> 
> A&W is the 2nd largest burger chain in Canada.


Yeah, I agree with jargey3000 that the A&W campaign seem rather silly if not somewhat contradictory. Seriously, anyone who is foolish enough to eat at a fast food restaurant couldn't care less about how the cows are fed. But, against all odds, this campaign has supposedly been quite successful. Go figure.

It isn't much different than the confusing results of the incredibly annoying (by any standard) Trivago guy. Everyone hates this hipster doofus. Again, apparently, the campaign is a raging success, with brand recognition shooting past most every other player in the online hotel booking game, including parent company Expedia. They cite all the social media buzz, good and bad, as a key factor. I don't know if this is the reason behind the A&W success, but I wouldn't doubt it.

ltr


----------



## Mookie (Feb 29, 2012)

Love him or hate him, everyone knows who the Trivago Guy is, so the ad campaign is a success.

I used to find him quite annoying but some of the new commercials are so over the top cheesy that it's actually kinda funny.

Hotel? Trivago.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> ditto on the misuse of apostrophe ' s
> and i think we already covered that issue of (mostly younger) women croaking out the last syllable of their sentence-e-e-e-s.
> or, and the annoying habit of stretching out words: "c-a-a-a-a-rs, tru-u-u-u-ucks, and tra-a-a-a-ains" instead of "cars,trucks and trains" etc.


The voice thing is known as vocal fry.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

andrewf said:


> The voice thing is known as vocal fry.


you mean vocal f-r-r-r--r-r-r-y.......


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

.....all the CBC reporters.......whose names I cant pronounce, and origins i have to guess....


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...one of the banks (Scotia's??)....ad during hockey season for "the fifth season" (like "game on" - who ever really SAID THAT?) ....featuring and Asian GIRL, handing down her hockey equipment to her little brother.... how typically canadian THAT is !!!
gimme a break!


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> ....featuring and Asian GIRL, handing down her hockey equipment to her little brother.... how typically canadian THAT is !!!
> gimme a break!


Not meant to be typical. It is simply politically correct messaging, i.e. both genders can play hockey (and do) and they don't have to be white anglo-saxons (and some of the are not). :/


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I agree with J3K. Every commercial you see these days contains people of Asian and African extraction.... much more than Anglo Saxons are represented. These ads are uber-PC IMHO.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

Most tv adverts who's politically correct approach means that they will feature an inter racial couple and 95% of the time it is a black guy and a white girl. Like almost every goddamn time. Is that really the only combination that exists or the only actors they could hire ? If you are going to pander at least be imaginative/realistic and realize that other combinations of humans can occur. Morons.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't know about the girls playing hockey part but in my circle of friends and relatives the only ones who have their sons in hockey are the Sikh guys. Sikhs love hockey, for some reason.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Koogie said:


> I don't know about the girls playing hockey part but in my circle of friends and relatives the only ones who have their sons in hockey are the Sikh guys. Sikhs love hockey, for some reason.


of course.... it's the NHL's "Original Sikhs"....


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Koogie said:


> I don't know about the girls playing hockey part but in my circle of friends and relatives the only ones who have their sons in hockey are the Sikh guys. Sikhs love hockey, for some reason.


I think it's all on the circle of friends one hangs with. In my area, many girls play hockey, some Asian too! The best people on my husbands team is a Asian lady. She is at least a head shorter than most of the guys, but can out stick handle and skate everyone.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

really? jeez....must be some team!....:biggrin:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> ...one of the banks (Scotia's??)....ad during hockey season for "the fifth season" (like "game on" - who ever really SAID THAT?) ....featuring and Asian GIRL, handing down her hockey equipment to her little brother.... how typically canadian THAT is !!!
> gimme a break!




it was obviously a brilliant advertisement. You remembered it was probably Scotia. 

Scotia stood out. Scotia said asian girls play professional hockey in canada.

you couldn't escape noticing Scotia. Here you are, days or weeks later, still talking about how Scotia said asian girls are playing ice hockey in this country.

#tags #awesome #cool #banks #Scotia #malade #progressive #crazy #diesel


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

any publicity is GOOD publicity , I s'pose....
but then again....maybe it WASN'T BNS.....???

..


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

It was BNS.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Speaking of BNS: My pet peeve with that company is not the cute hockey commercials. It's the slogan _*You are richer than you think*_. Most people are poorer than they think but banks will lend them the money to pretend otherwise.


----------

